# Rough cut pine



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows how to make regular white pine from Home Depot look like it is rough cut. I'm wanting to make some rustic furniture but I don't have any rustic wood. would setting up the table saw fence so that there is some wiggle room between the blade and the wood help make those circular grooves or is there a better way?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

If you have a bandsaw you could run it along the blade just a little. I also think that if you have a low toothed table saw blade you could get the safe effect.


----------



## DaddyT (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea that should work, but you'll be limited to what size board you use. What I mean is is that if the lumber your using is wider than your table saw blade is tall, its going to have reversed blade marks on it. Another words, if your blade sticks up say 4 inches and the board your using is 6 inches, you'll have to flip the board to cut the rest.Then the blade marks wont be going the same direction, unless of course you move your fence to the other side of the blade. But it still wont match up. And that's a lot of work for just one board cause you'll have to cut each side twice. Why don't you just buy rough cut lumber? Is there nowhere where you live that sells it?


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Don't bother with the distressing the wood! salvage it!

pallets are a great source for rough pine (and other woods) and typically falls into certain dimensions.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

You're not that far from DeKalb. We have a mill here where you can get the rough cut lumber. What kind of furniture are you making?


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. If I can find some, I may use salvaged wood insted. Mostly, the furniture I'm wanting to make is things like coffee tables, night stands, book shelves, ect.

Gary, Thanks for the advice on the saw mill. DeKalb is not too far from where I live so I'll try to make a trip to the sawmill one of these days. Is Philips saw mill the one you were talking about? Also, My Grandparents have a large red oak tree that fell over during that tornado outbreak a few months ago and was wondering if they would cut that up for me too?

Thanks again for all the advice everyone.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

just buy regular stuff from home depot. Their pine is distressed when they sell it as Grade A!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, it's Phillips. They can cut the oak, if it hasn't checked up too much. You would either have to get it dried, or haul it home and sticker it for quite some time.


----------

